# كتب باللغة العربية حول اوتوكاد 2010 وماث كاد 13



## stahseens (18 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية الى جميع الاعضاء المحترمين

ادناه ارتباطات الى كتب باللغة العربية هي:
1. اساسيات اوتوكاد 2010 
كتاب تعليمي خطوة بخطوة لتعليم اوتوكاد 2010 ابتداء من الصفر الى الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد
مع ترجمة لبند ما الجديد في اوتوكاد 2010

2. دليل المستخدم ماث كاد 13
ترجمة كاملة لهذا الدليل تنفع كبداية لمستخدمي البرنامج

نامل ان تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## FHDMHNA (18 نوفمبر 2010)

سعيكم مشكور


----------



## muaed (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ..........
ارجومن لديه كتاب سولاس(souls consolidate2004) باللغه العربيه ان يرسله او ينشره في المنتدى لان الكتاب محتكر من قبل IOM وسعره 75 حنيه استرليني + 20 جنيه استرليني الملف الالكتروني للتعديلات فاكسروا هذا الحصار والاحتكار يرحمكم الله الكتاب باللغه العربيه ومحتكر من قبل دول اوروبيه ودمتم .


----------



## بركة محمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## kammoun (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## المهندس المحمد (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## saaahi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على نشر الفائدة لاخوانك


----------



## محمد فرزات (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## EN.JAMAL (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tofi mala (29 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## maged elsayed (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ali fikry (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم الايدى وربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## engg.hani (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزك الله الف خير يا أخي والله اني فرحت كتير لتعريب شرح اوتوكاد 2010
وياريت يكون لوتوكاد 2007 3d


----------



## محمود حامد712 (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## ko1979ko (5 يناير 2011)

مشكووورررر


----------



## mosqara (5 يناير 2011)

مشكور عمري


----------



## atefkasheshe (7 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جدا 

مهندس مدنى /عاطف القشيشى
شبراالخيمة


----------



## atefkasheshe (7 يناير 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير للقائمين على العمل بالمنتدى
ولكم اطيب المنى وارق تحياتى المعطرة

مهندس مدنى/ عاطف القشيشى
شبراالخيمة
ولكم اطيب المنى وارق تحياتى المعطرة

مهندس مدنى/ عاطف القشيشى
شبراالخيمة


----------



## atefkasheshe (7 يناير 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير للقائمين على العمل بالمنتدى
ولكم اطيب المنى وارق تحياتى المعطرة

مهندس مدنى/ عاطف القشيشى
شبراالخيمة


----------



## خالد ع ح (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr_685 (9 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير على نشر الفائدة لاخوانك*​


----------



## eng-mohamed samir (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا ووفقكم الي مايحبة ويرضاة


----------



## asmatag (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ابونضال (11 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nabe (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (12 يناير 2011)

والله جميل الف شكر


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (12 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير على نشر الفائدة لاخوانك وبالله التوفيق*​


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل بهنسا (28 يناير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## safa aldin (30 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mappa (1 فبراير 2011)

فتح الله عليك وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## رضا المرسى على (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed Bahr (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل، جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## حسام العبود (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## benyekhlef (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير هذا الموقع ممتاز


----------



## ساري ابو العليا (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع المقدم


----------



## م مصطفى فايد (22 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## waleed albawady (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد بلاسى (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عالم التقني (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المدرمين (29 أبريل 2011)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــرا يا هــــــــــنــــــــدســـــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## صفدي (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بنت الخليل (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طاهر ملحم (23 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## safa aldin (27 مايو 2011)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين
اللهم آت سيدنا محمد الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه المقام المحمود الذي وعدته
انك لا تخلف الميعاد
اللهم وارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته و في الآخرة شفاعته 
وارزقنا من كفيه الشريفتين شربة لا نظمأ بعدها
يا أرحم الراحمين 
وارزقنا صحبته 
واجزه عنا خير الجزاء انك على كل شيء قدير

جزاك الله خيرا stahseensوبوركت أناملك وجعلها الله ضياء في صحيفتك 
و تستحق التقييم


----------



## محمد مصطفى عياد (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## كوردستان (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## روح البادية (15 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خيرآ*​


----------



## moga_50 (16 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خيرآ*​


----------



## ~Vendetta~ (27 يونيو 2011)

thank u


----------



## كريستونا (5 يوليو 2011)

تحية طيبة
حاولت طباعة الملف فلم أتمكن ، يرجى مساعدتي 
مع الشكر


----------



## qbasel (1 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الاسترليني 20045 (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وجاررررررررررررررررررري التحميل


----------



## E-MATRIX (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ST.ENG (2 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## سعيد حسين63 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك قبل التنزيل وبعد التزيل هيكون لك شكر اكثر من هذا المهم الروابط تكون شغالة وسريعة


----------



## سعيد حسين63 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
1. اساسيات اوتوكاد 2010 
كتاب تعليمي خطوة بخطوة لتعليم اوتوكاد 2010 ابتداء من الصفر الى الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد
مع ترجمة لبند ما الجديد في اوتوكاد 2010

2. دليل المستخدم ماث كاد 13
ترجمة كاملة لهذا الدليل تنفع كبداية لمستخدمي البرنامج
*
وعدتك والوعد دين على الاحرار ..فعلا روابط زي العسل سريعة ومباشرة وممتازة بارك الله فيك وياريت تستمر وتجيب شرح اكثر في الاوتوكاد وياريت 2011 ايضا ..لي عندك طلب مهم صغير وربما يكون اكبر ..عندي برنامج اتوكاد 2011 شغال لمدة 30 يوم فقط عاوز سيريال نمبر له او كراك يشغله على طول 
ثانيا عاوز برنامج *ماث كاد 13 ووياريت تعطيني فكرة عنه هل هو برنامج مسقل ام جزء من الاتوكاد 
معلش انا لسه في كي جي ون اتوكاد اشكرك .. [email protected] 
*


----------



## m2009m (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## agaaaas (29 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ياريت يا أخي تضع هذاين الكتابين في المرفقات( ملف مضغوط )


----------



## م . جميل (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله خيرا كل من يساهم بنشر العلم


----------



## م . جميل (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله خيرا كل من يساهم بنشر العلم...​


----------



## حاتم عفيفى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

انا باحمل الكتاب المعرب ودى اول تجربة لقراءة كتب متعربة بس اكيد جهدك مشكور مهما كانت النتيجة يكفى عناء الرفع وشكرا لك اخى الكريم :7:


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور عن جد مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.ناصر ال حارث (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hany yassin (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moustafa_basheer (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## Omar Kassem (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## BA10 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## olivertwist (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور *والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## الفنان سليمان (1 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed saad ahmed (1 يناير 2012)

جزيت عن المستفدين من هذين الكتابين خيرا


----------



## عبير غيل (29 يناير 2012)

​ *السلام عليكم ..........*
*شكراعلى الكتابين وجزاكم الله خيرا عنهما
*
* ارجومن لديه برنامج الساب2000 وشرحه باللغه العربيه ان يرسله او ينشره في المنتدى لانني في امس الحاجة اليه 
*​


----------



## rowaid1 (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aminefm (7 فبراير 2012)

thank you


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (16 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## انا ميكانو (2 أبريل 2012)

اسف جدا عن التغيب لظروف خاصه ولكنى لم اجد الرابط


----------



## انا ميكانو (2 أبريل 2012)

متشكر جدا


----------



## gaffar80 (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جدا جدا . هل يوجد باللغة العربية عن التبريد والتكييف من الالف الى الياء وشكرا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م. ابراهيم العبادي (11 أبريل 2012)

[h=6]*جزاك الله خير*[/h]


----------



## م.الدجيل (12 أبريل 2012)

سعيكم مشكور موفقين انشاء الله


----------



## عادل المرساوى (12 أبريل 2012)

سلام عليكم


----------



## المحترف السوداني (14 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً أكثر من رائعة


----------



## محمدعبد العظيم حسن (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يا أخي فهو ما كنت ابحث عنه طويلا


----------



## خليل الرحمن (25 أبريل 2012)

نفسي في كتاب تعليم أوتوكاد2010 بالعربي - شرح جيد


----------



## هيثم المغلس (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## elbolbola (2 مايو 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ود ابوسرى (30 يونيو 2012)

متشكرررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## eng.saad suliman (10 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## seheselarby (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## hany yassin (6 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الشكر والامتنان لك اخي الكريم


----------



## cheko12 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*​نشكركم على المجهود الرائع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## cheko12 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله في كل من يقوم بهذا الجهد و العمل


----------



## cheko12 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين و اتمنى لكم مزيدا من التقدم و الرقي و الازدهار


----------



## medo_nedo1980 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك .. ممتاز


----------



## احمد هاشم شنان (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## غينيا (15 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع يسلمو


----------



## hesham.hussien (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tefa_lol (18 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## Mohamed Alsulyhi (10 مارس 2013)

شكر الله سعيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.. بس لما يشتي الواحد ينزل ششي او يحفظ شي لا تتطولوش عليه بكثرة الشروط


----------



## sam kh (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omar maher (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## body55 (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا mster............................................................


----------



## hamdy yusuf (9 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## حسسسس (24 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله حيرا


----------



## elhasy (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير​


----------

